# Catalogue Chaos



## RogerAH (Dec 4, 2017)

Operating System: Win7,
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):LR Classic7.0.1 subscription

I have a mangled catalogue and am trying to rescue what I can. My file structure is a simple year, month, shoot folder layout. I am trying to create a new ordered catalogue. For the years with jpeg only file, there is no obvious problem. For more recent years, when I discovered the joys and significance of adding files, again no obvious problem. However, I have about five years worth of processed RAW files with separate .xmp files. These contain keywords and processing history and I would like to save as much as possible. A straight import (adding files) brings in the final processed version, but with no history. Converting to .dng brings in the keywords, but again no history details. Is there a way to do this?  Would importing just the RAW file without the .xmp file initially help, with the .xmp files being added back to my folders later? I could loose virtual copies and stacks without loosing much sleep!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 4, 2017)

The only way to bring in history is to import the old Lightroom catalog(s).


----------

